# Medir la respuesta en frecuencia de un filtro



## yukardo (Feb 16, 2007)

Saludos

Amigos estoy montando un filtro pasa banda y me gustaria saber si se puede medir la respuesta en frecuencia del filtro usando un osciloscopio. Si alguien sabe me gustaria saber como. gracias de antemano por su respuesta


----------



## Dano (Feb 19, 2007)

Conectas a la entrada del amplificador un generador de frecuencia y a la salida del amplificador un bafle con toda la gama de altavoces.
Empiezas a variar la frecuencia y oiras que el sonido ira cambiando del subwoofer al parlante y luego al tweeter.

Saludos


----------

